# Dyson



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

well the time came to buy a new vacuum cleaner and had never believed all the hype around the Dyson brand, anyway i bought one and after plugging the thing in the drum filled up after running it over a deep pile 8ftx5ft rug  Seems my apartment isn't as clean as i thought


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

we got shut of our Dyson... never been so dissapointed..

The original Dyson was great since then they have all sucked....excuse the pun.... or rather they dont suck well enough..

We got rid of ours - for a SEBO some german make and its much better.

All the friends of the family raced out for Dyson and they all say the same.

Box it up and take it back while you can mate.....

DYSON is ALL hype ....


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm very happy with mine - a DC11 or something.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Nando said:


> I'm very happy with mine - a DC11 or something.


Ditto


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Well after cleaning the rug i'm well impressed, they say all pavements are cleaner than most carpets in houses and going by the shit thats in the cylider i believe em 

DC14 All Floors 8)


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

I have still got the origininal Dyson 01.
It is the first vac that i hav'nt killed, i used to go through a vac every 12 months. Don't think i would fancy one of those with the beach ball,for wheels.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Eh!!! lads should this not be in the powder room! :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I love my Dyson 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I suffer from terrible hayfever and dust allergies, so I bought one of the 'allergy' upright ones with the hospital level 'HEPA filtration'. It was a bit costly at the time, but boy does it work! The amount it picks up is incredible! If you haven't done it, I would recommend taking the cover off your duvet, lying the duvet flat out and then going over it with the dyson, you will be amazed at the dirt,dust and general stuff that it will suck out! 

I regularly 'dyson' my Duvet, carpets & bed, and 'Touch wood' i've not had any allergy problems or hayfever since i got it.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Soulctrla said:


> we got shut of our Dyson... never been so dissapointed..
> 
> The original Dyson was great since then they have all sucked....excuse the pun.... or rather they dont suck well enough..
> 
> ...


Agree either SEBO or Kirby although v expensive, when our current Dyson dies, I'll be getting a kirby


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ive had a a couple, DC04 zobster and the DC15 animal. I think they are very good. however its only a hoover but i agree with the power comment and they do extract the deep down stuff very well.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

GRANNY said:


> I have still got the origininal Dyson 01.
> It is the first vac that i hav'nt killed, i used to go through a vac every 12 months. Don't think i would fancy one of those with the beach ball,for wheels.


We eventually killed our DC01 and now have one of those beach ball ones. We find it far easier to use than wheeled cleaners.


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

there is a statistic around about the beachball type Dyson,

after the advert for that vacuum cleaner... the stats show that the amount of men who started doing the vacuuming went up something crazy.. if i come across the stat anytime soon ill post it... if not you will just have to take my word for it....

Just goes to show what gimmicks do for the fellas...... myself not excluded :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

its great the ball, but i always did the hoovering anyway.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Rob, I dont mess about with womens stuff...


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Had a Miele Cat n Dog for a couple of years - absolutely superb. Best suction I've ever experienced  The Dysons get poor ratings in Which? but Which? is often bollocks anyway.


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

i THINK it depends WHICH company is paying WHICH to say what at the time..... this could of course be argued. ! and is only my opinion....

But yeah..... Miele offers you the best suction eh ? I wonder why you have cats and dogs if thats what your into

JOKE !!! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

First Dyson we had was a purple and red cylinder one. Killed that one after 7 years. Replaced it with a lime green and purple cylinder one again, now coming up for 6 years yet again and that 'may' need replacing yet again. Would have Dyson time and time again and as Kev says really good on hayfever and allergies etc.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Rob, I dont mess about with womens stuff...


Like I said earlier John should this not be in the powder room :roll:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

M T Pickering said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Rob, I dont mess about with womens stuff...
> ...


NO!


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Mod your Dyson...K&N filter; Samco hoses, sorry just trying to make this more manly


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Into the third page now Rob, getting on for a hot topic !

Must be a dull Easter eh?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Into the third page now Rob, getting on for a hot topic !
> 
> Must be a dull Easter eh?


PMSL :wink: 

Have you noticed though it's all men apart from GRANNY that have posted, goes to show we're moderen men here with one exception :wink:


----------



## jtr63 (Jan 31, 2003)

Recently had problems with the Dyson after some building work clogging it up. Got a local cowboy to take a look at it. Said all the filters, etc were changed but on a closer inspection he clearly didn't know what he was doing. Then found that Dyson do a service for Â£50 all in. We got a new motor, filters and a cyclone for that. If you are having probs with your Dyson, I'd highly recommend you get the experts in to take a look.
John.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

..anyone got a Corby trouser press too?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jonah said:


> Have you noticed though it's all men apart from GRANNY that have posted, goes to show we're moderen men here with one exception :wink:


Ermm... I posted and I AM NOT a man :roll: :x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Has that always been the case?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'm a man and I also posted a thread in the Powder Puff Room proving that I'm in touch with my feminine side [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Just 'serviced' our Dyson ............. went to use it t'other day and, well, it was complete pants!! Filters out and washed, all hoses etc dismantled and cleaned, roller brush removed and cleared of goodness only knows what, reassembled - Â£0.00 parts, labour .............. well 15 minutes really .......... but the filters take some time to dry!! Result - good as new.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

In 1975 I got engaged to a Dyson


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TTotal said:


> In 1975 I got engaged to a Dyson


Did you have to go to hospital ? :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > In 1975 I got engaged to a Dyson
> ...


That sucks


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Actually it was a real blow......


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

We also got rid of our Dyson as it was poo.

Now got a Henry and am very happy with it - also works more for us as we have two flights of stairs and it's easier to use there.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I just bought a Miele after being disappointed with a Dyson and the Hoover equivalent. The great thing about the Miele is that it's very light and easy to use on the stairs. At least that's what my cleaner told me this morning.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

For me the Dyson puts form over function - for one thing the attachments keep dropping off. It doesn't feel well put together at all.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

This is what you want Terry ...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> We also got rid of our Dyson as it was poo.
> 
> Now got a Henry and am very happy with it - also works more for us as we have two flights of stairs and it's easier to use there.


I like one that beats as well as sucks, so upright is best. Alas I lost the dyson custody battle...


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

We have recently bought a Dyson and the crap that came from the floor was amazing.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> We have recently bought a Dyson and the crap that came from the floor was amazing.


We use a toilet in our house Lee


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

my wife likes the 1 cylinder dyson we have.. but says next time she wants the 6 cylinder...... i also want a 6cylinder........ v6 2.7 biturbo!! :wink:


----------

